# [pre-install] Quelques questions avant install

## sulfamix

Bonjour à tous,

Après quelques années sous debian, j'ai décidé de profiter de l'arrivée d'un nouveau portable pour revenir vers gentoo (qui m'a bien manqué pour tout un tas de raisons, mais ce n'est pas vraiment le sujet).

Avant de me lancer, j'ai toutes une série de petites questions :

1. amd64, mais multilib ou no-multilib ? Qu'en est-il de la situation aujourd'hui, qu'est ce qui pourrait nécessiter le multilib ?

2. openrc vs systemd ? Je sais que c'est un grand sujet de controverse. Mais sans rentrer dans la guerre, sachant que je ne suis pas encore converti à systemd, que j'envisage mate ou un autre DM léger, et qu'à priori rien de ce que je souhaite installer n'en dépend, je pense rester à openrc. Ma question est plutôt, qu'en sera-t-il dans l'avenir ? Est-ce que comme la plupart des distros, systemd sera imposé dans 6 mois, ou comme ce que j'ai compris, ce n'est pas encore à l'ordre du jour chez gentoo ? Notez que je n'est pas grand chose contre, mais surtout que je connais bien les anciens et à mon age, pas forcément envie de changer pour un gain qui me semble assez ridicule, mais si je dois l'installer dans 1 an, autant m'y mettre maintenant.

3. LVM et cryptsetup. Très nomade, j'ai l'habitude d'utiliser les 2 sur tout les disques (y compris /, sauf /boot évidemment). Question bête et je n'ai pas encore cherché du tout : il faut un initrd ou un kernel monolithique fonctionne aussi ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

1. Multilib est nécessaire si tu as besoin d'applications tournant en 32 bits (blobs privateurs et applications pré-compilées)

2. Tant que le choix sera possible, Gentoo proposera le choix d'init. Et pour le moment, openrc est toujours par défaut. systemd n'est obligatoire que pour Gnome 3 actuellement.

3. Pour du cryptsetup/LUKS/LVM, il te faudra un initramfs. Tu as plusieurs possibilités : dracut, genkernel, ou ton propre initramfs (c'est mon cas, pas trop compliqué en fait quand on a compris comment ça marche)

----------

## Leander256

 *Quote:*   

> il faut un initrd ou un kernel monolithique fonctionne aussi ?

 

Juste une remarque: les deux ne sont pas exclusifs. C'est vrai que l'initramfs sert typiquement à charger des pilotes qui ne peuvent pas être compilés en dur, mais si tu n'es pas dans ce cas tu peux avoir un noyau monolithique et l'initramfs te servira uniquement à ouvrir ton volume chiffré et initialiser LVM.

----------

## sulfamix

Bonjour, 

merci pour vos réponses.

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Multilib est nécessaire si tu as besoin d'applications tournant en 32 bits (blobs privateurs et applications pré-compilées)
> 
> 

 

C'est à ce sujet que j'aimerai avoir plus de détails.

- blobs privateurs, est-ce que ça inclus les firmwares pour carte wifi ? (ici : Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 35)). Il faut que je me renseigne, mais je ne pense pas qu'il faille un firmware pour les lecteurs de cartes SD JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 30)

- applications pré-compilées, en dehors de firefox et libreoffice je n'ai rien de prévu. Et je pourrai tout à fait vivre en compilant ces monstres. Skype est exclu et flash est vraiment une option dont je me passerai volontiers.

3. Par monolithique j'entendais sans initramfs. Pardon pour mon abus de langage. J'ai trouvé qq tutos pas trop mal foutus. Je devrais pouvoir m'en sortir, sinon j'ouvrirai un autre sujet.

Et ça me rappelle qu'à l'époque où j'utilisais gentoo, je fonctionnais autrement. Je réfléchi donc à crypter seulement swap, home, et tmp (ou en tmpfs à voir), et un petit script pour « cacher » le vrai système si je le souhaite (absence de la bonne clef usb par ex.). Moins conflictuel pour le jour où les douanes saoudiennes ou nigériennes me demanderont d'allumer la machine.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Les firmwares ne dépendent pas de multilib, et vu ton cas, tu pourrais passer en no-multilib.

MAIS ce serait plus facile au début de choisir un profil avec multilib, et qui te proposera les options de base : serveur ou desktop. Ensuite, quand tu seras plus à l'aise, passe à un no-multilib.

Pour les kernels monolithiques, j'éviterais : certains pilotes n'aiment pas être compilés "en dur" et préfèrent être en modules, tels les pilotes pour wifi. De mon côté, je mets le moins possible en dur, juste les pilotes pour booter : contrôleur disque dur, filesystem de "root" et le reste sera chargé quand "root" sera monté.

----------

## sulfamix

Merci pour les conseils.

Il n'est pas impossible qu'en connaissance de cause je me lance donc dans une install no-multilib  :Wink: 

Je ne suis pas trop effrayé par le manque de profil desktop. Si je ne me trompe pas, c'est que des USE flags par défaut, non ?

Allez, une petite sauvegarde de mon disque et c'est parti.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, tout à fait : les profils définissent principalement les USE + quelques paquets.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Juste pour info, un lien vers le wiki qui présente comment faire son propre initramfs, dans un article qui n'a aucun rapport. Bien entendu, il faut adapter à ce que tu veux faire, mais moi, ça m'a super bien servi pour faire mon initramfs pour mon LVM sur RAID5.

Le lien : http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Early_Userspace_Mounting

Pour ma part, puisque j'inclus pas mal de truc dans mon initramfs, je n'ai rien compilé en statique et ajouté toutes les librairies partagées (ldd est mon meilleur ami !).

----------

## xaviermiller

Idem pour moi : un script qui utilise ldd pour remonter les dépendances nécessaires, et rien en static, hormis busybox  :Smile: 

----------

